# Staining brick house



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey y'all, 

Its been a few years sense i have posted anything on here.. good to be back. Anyway, I own a home in Pensacola that is a nasty orange/pink brick and Ive often wished there was something I could do to fix the eye sore. There is an HOA that prevents the painting of brick, so thats out. I finally found "brick staining" as an option... however I know nothing about it aside from what I've recently read and watched on youtube. 

Anyone have experience? Right now I'm trying to get a quote for materials from these guys: http://www.nawkaw.com/products/nwrt-91.html. The local rep was suppose to contact me two weeks ago, and well.. still no word. Even after following up. 

Thanks,


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats interesting! Never seen that done. Had to google it!
Looks like they hand apply the stain 1 brick at a time! Got to be expensive and time consuming.
Have you priced replacing the brick or siding over it? 
Have you inquired into getting permission from the HOA to paint it with a coating that will last? They might prefer the pain to the color - as you would!
If you go the staining route - please post pics and prices!
- the link you posted looks more like paint - and coating the grout lines as well.
- this ( http://brickstaining.net/ ) is what I googled - and looks looks impressive....retaining the grout color...but treating 1 brick at a time.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

What does it look like when wet? If you like that... you could just seal it with a 25% acrylic solvent based methyl-methacrolate.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My Brother had a brick house, and then stuccoed over it. Real stucco. It came out great.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea, I wouldn't want to stain the brick, so it will be time consuming for sure... HOA is adamant on no painting... that would certainly be the easy rough and I'm still waiting on a price for the product, but hoping it'll be cheaper than siding. Sealing it might be an option.. I'll have to look into that. 

Thanks,


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you allowed to Mortar wash it? Look into that. I will be doing that to my house in the next few years.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

So, i just spoke to the nawkaw rep for pensacola and the price for stain is this: $90/gallon and when used at full strength (dark) it'll cover about 250 sqft... thats not bad.


----------

